# westside of indy



## younggun86 (Sep 25, 2008)

looking for work on the westside of indy. must have a positive yes or no before i go buy my plow. I need to atleast make enough to pay off the plow this season.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

younggun86;590537 said:


> looking for work on the westside of indy. must have a positive yes or no before i go buy my plow. I need to atleast make enough to pay off the plow this season.


Experience? Truck? Type of plow? Hours avaiable to work? Any other trucks? We have a lot of work West 38th and Rockville Road.


----------



## younggun86 (Sep 25, 2008)

I did a couple of lots on the northside last year so my friend could teach me the basics. i'm looking at a 7.6 or 8ft straight blade for my 04 2500HD. as far as time available, i work nights on the weekends but it shouldn't be hard to get off work. fridays and most saturdays are slow. my friend has a 7.6 straight blade but he's supposed to have contracts already. i'm just trying to cover myself when i buy this plow. I need it paid off no questions asked by this season.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Mullis.....I was wanting to talk to you when you get a chance. I have 3-4 trucks and a skid steer(no cab enclosure) available this winter. I have been working the last 6-7 years for the same large local company...they pay great and quick.....but last year they had me working Carmel area, and I live in Danville, just a long drive to not get paid travel time. I am going to see if they need me this year and if the work is westside, if not I may be looking to find someone to work for. I am self employed and can go 24/7 all winter long. You can email me at [email protected].


----------



## Indy-South (Feb 27, 2008)

*Looking for subs in Indy*

We are a commerical landscape company that is looking for subs to fill some of the routes. Pay is excellent and reliable. Properties are close to the airport and further south. Please email at [email protected] to discuss.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Indy-South;593498 said:


> We are a commerical landscape company that is looking for subs to fill some of the routes. Pay is excellent and reliable. Properties are close to the airport and further south. Please email at [email protected] to discuss.


What is your pay?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Indy-South;593498 said:


> We are a commerical landscape company that is looking for subs to fill some of the routes. Pay is excellent and reliable. Properties are close to the airport and further south. Please email at [email protected] to discuss.


What are your hours on 2" event?


----------



## Indy-South (Feb 27, 2008)

My prices are set based on depth at 2"+. We can discuss pay privately. As far as hours, this depends on how far you are willing to travel. Looking to fill about 20-30 banks and few hotels right now. In the airport - 5 mile area have roughly 15 hours on a min push with more properties pending.


----------

